# Detailing day, Antrim 3rd March



## si74 (Sep 18, 2008)

Seen this on a few N.Ireland car sites looks like it could be a good day with some of the top pros going to show you the ropes so to speak of so thought I fire it up here. Will not say who's running it because there not sponsors here. PM me if you want more details and I'll tell you what sites its on.


VENUE: Rathenraw Industrial Estate - Greystone Rd, Antrim BT41 1JZ
DATE: Saturday 3rd March
TOTAL COST: £50 (includes munchies/lunch, free entry into prize draw, full day tutition from detailing professionals, + more) - Deposit of £20 is required to ensure your place is booked.
PARTICIPANT LIMIT: 20


----------



## anto300zx (Dec 28, 2011)

This was looking like just what id be into untill iseen the date its my daughters first birthday so i have to miss this.would definly do the next one.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

si74 said:


> Seen this on a few N.Ireland car sites looks like it could be a good day with some of the top pros going to show you the ropes so to speak of so thought I fire it up here. Will not say who's running it because there not sponsors here. PM me if you want more details and I'll tell you what sites its on.
> 
> VENUE: Rathenraw Industrial Estate - Greystone Rd, Antrim BT41 1JZ
> DATE: Saturday 3rd March
> ...


Seen this on jon44w and im so annoyed that i have to go down to queens otherwise I would have been up for this would love to get to know more about detailing if this comes up again post iot up will ya??


----------

